# Training plans for the week of January 1-7, 2012!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy New Year!
What's everyone planning for this week, once the hangovers are gone?

I hope to start participating again next week. Toby has been overwhelming my life right now.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby has been overwhelming my life right now.


As he should be.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am looking forward to the New Year with no girl issues to worry about!

Tag, continue to work FF EVERYDAY (ahem Jodie, step away from the computer and do your articles!) Plus I am going to start him on positioning and heelwork with luring. Maybe start teaching him some of the crazy heeling like I am doing with Dooley.

Dooley, focus on crazy heeling, fronts and finishes. 

Breeze, start working on solidifying her basic obedience so that maybe she, too can compete in May (our local 4 day show). Plus, continue with her agility. If our weather holds (cold but clear) get the jumps out this week to start back up with the jumping. Of course, I need more work on this than she does.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Next week will be tough, because I'm going back to work after two weeks of vacation-sleeping-in-heaven. :--sad: But then I have to earn money to keep my dog baby in school, so... 

I need to pay attention to what I'm doing with signal training. I'm not sure why but he was off today and sitting every time I did the down signal. And only going down when I added the emphatic "DOWN" with the signal. 

After just doing signal down and going in to reward a few times, I was able to put things back together again at the end... but I want to make sure it was not him getting confused about what I want when I'm swinging my arm up without the verbal. 

Somewhere else... or maybe one of the New Years threads said to be doing something at exactly midnight that you hope to be doing the rest of the year. I'm thinking that I will set my guy up in a sit or down stay and be going in to reward him for a solid stay and release him. Because I sure hope there will be a lot of that.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ughh.. I have to get back to training.. I have worked Titan exactly one time since being home from Florida and we have a show next weekend...Might not be pretty so remind me when I start whining it was all my fault..ROFL!

Edit:... Silly me .. I forgot Golden's come trained already and I am am a bad handler..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunday: Rental with a combination of Agility & Obedience
Monday: Possibly field (Faelan) with the group. Rental with Obedience & Agility
Tuesday: off
Wednesday: Agility class (all 3)
Thursday: Obedience drop in
Friday: Agility drills (weather permitting)
Saturday: Front & Rear Cross Workshop, Obedience Private, Obedience Rental

In the mornings I will continue to work on Scent Article (Casey & Faelan) and the retrieve with Towhee.

Concentrations will be on heeling, starts with attention. Fronts. Halts. Slows.
Agility I will continue to work poles, serpentines, and contacts. Also 180s and 270s. 

Faelan & Casey will continue with their Go Outs and directed jumping. Pivoting. Marking. Stand from motion. ROF, ROH and the BJ will be practiced at the rentals.

Towhee will also be continuing the down out of motion, scooch fronts. Stand. I found out this past week that the Novice only trials in March have already filled, so since I was not informed my entry did not make the cut, I need to work under the premise that Ms Towhee will be begin trialling in Novice this coming March (gulp) 

The daily sit stay.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Articles daily with both dogs, WORK ON FRONTS DAILY, get ready for the show next weekend, and watch Titan sail through the air on his go outs!!

I am also very excited to shop at the one show I am going to next weekend!! They have tons of vendors!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Articles daily with both dogs, WORK ON FRONTS DAILY, get ready for the show next weekend, and watch Titan sail through the air on his go outs!!
> 
> I am also very excited to shop at the one show I am going to next weekend!! They have tons of vendors!!


I am done with vendor shopping for while.lol.. just ask Jodie!

Are you showing Filly and which class?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ugh, don't want to think about next week. I've been off for two and a half weeks and have been loving it! Going back to working two jobs....don't think I'll get much training done while my body gets used to the shock!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> ugh, don't want to think about next week. I've been off for two and a half weeks and have been loving it! Going back to working two jobs....don't think I'll get much training done while my body gets used to the shock!


Two weeks....Try two months! My body is going to go into shock having to get up at 4:00 in the morning :yuck:


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost everyday I walk to perimeter of my property until I have gone a mile.This is perfect for heeling work,I also work on Rally and fine tuning the things we need to work on.We have training tomorrow morning for 2 1/2 hours. The rest of the week I plan on continuing practicing Rally since we are competing for the first time this month, and taking Finn out in public.He is usually fine in public, but has gotten really weird about people coming to the house. I hope if I get him out more that it will help this problem.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> I am done with vendor shopping for while.lol.. just ask Jodie!
> 
> Are you showing Filly and which class?


 
Yes, Filly Friday, and Saturday in Novice B.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We ( my sister her dog my son and myself with Jige) have gong everyother day t a big field close to home. We have been working on walk ups. This field has trees on 3 sides and I send my son off to conseal himself somewhere along the tree line and then we walk. Jige has to heel the whole way. I take my time back him up him gets ahead of me. I turn him around and start all over again. It is working out really well. His heeling is about 90% better than it was 10days ago. 
We are working on Marking. This field is not flat and on the backside it still has long grass it has been nice with out the snow( we got some today but it is really warm dont know if it will last). 
During the marking exercises I have been working on Jiges honoring. He is gotten really good. He has broke 2 time in the last week. both times I got im back to me without him getting the bumper. I think he is doing well for 8mos.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just received my confirmation for Ms Towhee's very first Novice Obedience run-thrus. Here's hoping for good weather next Sunday since its about an hour and a half drive each way


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well didn't work dogs last night. We got home and Tag had made Civil War bandages out of his blanket, so I had that mess to clean up, and DH wanted to watch Hangover II, so no workie last night. The movie? Eh, if you saw the first one, you pretty much know what happens in the second. I would have rather worked the dogs.

Going out now, will report back later. Oh, and....

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy New Year all.

I just did some agility exercises in my backyard - Casey did not want to jump so I have no video of him. The ground is soggy and the setup is on an incline, but Faelan and Towhee both worked hard - here are some videos. I found it very interesting that I needed to Rear Cross for Towhee nearest the camera, but perhaps gun club was bothering her? Or maybe I just need to practice more LOL


Faelan





Towhee really wanted the teeter and AFrame just off the screen LOL but I think she is really trying to read my cues, which I am still kind of baby sitting.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks good, Sharon! Both are so cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I really was pleased - it was a trappy exercise on soggy ground and they haven't been having much practice lately. 

The toy I was using by the back door was the triple udder tug toy -



DNL2448 said:


> Looks good, Sharon! Both are so cute!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Today, Dooley and I worked fronts (with all the talk of fronts lately) and crazy heeling. He is doing much better on the through the legs thing. I must say, I think his attention is getting better, however, we are only in our "training building" (aka garage). 

Tag and I did a little force fetch. I am starting to have the bumper lower rather than out in front of him. I am pleasantly suprised at how well he seems to be doing. Smart, smart puppy. I won't be able to call him that in two months. :no: We also worked on attention from the front and the side. When he is in front, I raise my hands out to either side with food in them and require eye contact using GOOD and YES! to release. When I say YES! he jumps up so it is easy to feed him from my face area. We also did the GET-IT game with comes to the front and a couple through the legs.

With Breeze, I worked on positioning especially heel. We did some heeling and GET-IT game with a good front and eye contact. She may or may not be ready to show in May.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well what better way to ring in the New Year than to go out training?

We did some marks and Scout was pretty spot on today. She was wonderful coming to the line, she didn't break, she was right on the marks. I got a really nice compliment on how she's doing.

We set-up a pattern blind for her and did some more teaching incorporating marks and blinds. At first my friend stood behind me and told me she was going to whistle for me so that I learned how fast I needed to be. I also got the helpful hint of making a 'v' with your hand and putting the blind in it. She said because this is a PB and Scout knows where the pile is, she is going to be held to a higher standard and if she goes outside that 'v' she gets a whistle sit and recast. I am quite pleased with how well she handled. We even threw a mark then had her turn and pick up the blind, then pick up the mark. She did great with that too!

The scary incident today was an idiot walking his dog off-leash. My friend was running her lab and this large mutt comes racing across our field. At first the owner did nothing, but then he tried calling the dog back with no success. He met up with the lab on her way in and there was that moment of tension...thankfully it was a quick sniff and he went on by. I am so glad it didn't happen to my dog--last thing she needs right now. I hate stupid dog owners.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Solas Goldens said:


> Almost everyday I walk to perimeter of my property until I have gone a mile.This is perfect for heeling work,I also work on Rally and fine tuning the things we need to work on.We have training tomorrow morning for 2 1/2 hours. The rest of the week I plan on continuing practicing Rally since we are competing for the first time this month, and taking Finn out in public.He is usually fine in public, but has gotten really weird about people coming to the house. I hope if I get him out more that it will help this problem.


This isn't a nitpic here, but... you heel for a mile? 

We did very light training today. Mostly play. Heeling + rapid sits. 

I've been slightly under the weather today... not because of partying, but because of yahoos in our neighborhood shooting their guns off at midnight, I had to deal with a scared dog. And then I felt queasy and stayed home today. 

The sweet thing is that he absolutely refused to leave me this morning. He wouldn't go outside for potty or upstairs for breakfast without me. My little nurse dog.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We had a great field training session today.
My mom and I met up with Kristin in Williston and did water first. We set up one holding blind down the shore of a big, open pond, and set the line about 80 yards down the shore from it. Threw a mom-n-pop, land mark first, then water mark with the BB launcher so it really got it out there. We had this very same setup in a master test last spring and Fisher cheated so bad it wasn't even funny. I was very happy he did not cheat the go-bird at all, but he had a hard time finding the memory bird. First he went AT the gunning station, then ran behind it and off landward so far I had to get the bird boy to help. Guess I need to do that bird as a single next time. We then had a down-the-shore blind set up under the arc of the water mark and deep of it where the shore started to curve. Perfect line was about 10 feet off the shore in wading water. 
Well I did what I didn't want to do but it actually was probably the best thing. Three of Fisher's weak spots in training (call them bad habits or hangups, because they are) are getting hyper if I fuss with him too much lining up for blinds, sticking on a cast or popping after being cast on a short, in your face first cast on a blind, and when faced with a narrow entry into water his first assumption is to stay on the land. So there ya go, all the factors of starting a down the shore blind, all with problems. Lately I've been bandaid-ing two out of the three problems by lining up and quickly sending him if he's even sorta looking ahead, and quickly handling into the water. (Luckily, one of Fisher's fortes is taking a cast into water). Well that's all well and good but what I need him to do is look down the shore and assume water, first guess must be get in the water.
So today I line him up (he is slightly squirrely but not bad), send him, and he stays on shore. (Very narrow water entry where the correct entry is only a few degrees apart from the shore.) I stop him about 10 feet in front of me and call him back. HERE-nick-nick-nick on a low three, nicks all the way back to me. Line up, he is starting to ramp up, I send him again, this time he cheats AGAIN. Again, stop, call in with HERE-nick-nick-nick-nick, this time with a 3 high. Well guess what. That changed his mind. I line him up AGAIN, he looks straight down the CORRECT line, I send him, he charges into the water EXACTLY where I want him, and LINES THE BLIND. 100 yards, right off the shore, under the arc and he beelined it exactly to the blind. GOOD DOG!!!!!! I hated to correct him like that on a true cold blind and not a drill setting but it had to be done and obviously he understood exactly what it meant.
After he got back with the blind I sat him in the spot on the shore where he got whistled and recalled twice before, I went back to the line, threw a bumper into the water and gave him an "over" cast from where he sat. I then had him fetch a bumper from the line that I threw directly on the correct entry line into the water, to reaffirm that he is to get in the water. Both of those probably not necessary but I wanted him to be comfortable in those two same scenarios and not think he was in trouble because of his proximity to the line, me or the water.
We set up two simpler water marks, ran Millie and Harvin as singles, and Slater as a double. All did great. Set up a long, straight-forward water blind for Slater, between the two marks but 100 yards across the pond. We did a bit of handling and I was very pleased! He also honored for Millie's marks.
Then we packed up and drove to a new piece of land on the property that I'd never been to. It was the back side of what they call the "Boat pond" -- a neat little pond that unfortunately has been inhabited by a rather large alligator since the summer, so we hadn't trained there. The back side of the pond I had never been to, and up from it was a really neat area. It was a big swooping, rolling dip in the land, with trees on one side and heavy cover all over. Really really neat area. (And far enough away from the pond.) We set up three marks and just ran them as singles. All the dogs loved the marks and everyone did a really nice job. I think we'll set up the same marks and run it as a triple next time.
Weather was absolutely perfect, 75º and sunny! (but is supposed to freeze Monday night)


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Then we packed up and drove to a new piece of land on the property that I'd never been to. It was the back side of what they call the "Boat pond" -- a neat little pond that unfortunately has been inhabited by a rather large alligator since the summer, so we hadn't trained there. and sunny!


So where is the alligator now? I can't imagine having to worry about alligators in the water.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> So where is the alligator now? I can't imagine having to worry about alligators in the water.


Don't know, the Boat Pond alligator was more of a rumor, I never actually saw it this summer. Where we were today was about 200 yards behind the pond, on land. Once we start getting some cold weather they will hibernate and not be a problem.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Weather here has been perfect, so I got out to train a bunch last week. Unfortunately, it's supposed to be cold the rest of the week. I guess I will have to get out my gloves. 

Today: Well, I decided to move forward a bit on FTP. We are now doing sit to pile, and I'm stopping him about every other send. I started out yesterday using a rope to stop him but today he was doing so great stopping and turning that I didn't have to use it. And he has consistently been taking the correct casts after I sit him. 

Now here is where I need a bit of help. I have been randomly throwing a tennis ball to him when he sits. Not on every time I stop him. It makes his turns very quick and square. However, he got so focused on the ball that he didn't want to go to the pile after the first one. I used the collar to correct him and get him to the pile. Then he still refused the retrieve so I ear pinched him. Then I did some waking fetch and made him pick up a bunch of bumpers while I held the ball. I guess I'm just not sure if I should be introducing something that would take his mind off the exercise. I want a good stop, turn and sit, but I don't want to complicate things. Thoughts? I also did some three handed casting, just to bush up, and he did great. One mistake that he corrected himself. 

Tomorrow: More pile work. Work on hold/drop. 

Tuesday: Probably pile, then throw some marks (Oh, speaking of marks, I hand threw Riot a triple the other day and he did great! No problems with it at all and didn't spit the bumper at me either)

Wednesday: Obedience!!!! I haven't done any since I had that frustrating day a few weeks ago. I need to go somewhere totally different, with minimal distractions, and work on attention (stationary and moving)

Thursday: Pile, casting. Think about mini T??

Friday: Probably off

Saturday: Marks, I hope, if I can convince the hubby. If not, then some heeling/attention and fronts/finishes

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Marie, ditch the tennis ball and use a bumper instead. Why confuse the dog and drag yourself down when you will never, ever have to deal with a tennis ball in testing or training. You can use a bumper exactly the same way to reward a good, fast, crisp sit. In fact you can create a training scenario out of it by throwing it and having it land between you and Riot, and do a come-in cast to it. Or if you want some more momentum just throw it and have him fetch it. Sounds like you guys are doing GREAT.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

In from my obedience rental and we worked on the following.

Towhee: 1 step attention, moving down, 1-2-3 step fronts, recalls, finishes, heeling, fast, slow, figure 8, attention, stands

Faelan: 1 step attention, come up sits, about turns, 1-2-3 step fronts, recalls (3 drops, 1 straight), Go outs, Figure 8, Signal exercises using a board, slow pace, recalls ( 2 drops, 2 straight)

Casey: 1 step attention, Come Up sits, scooch fronts, heeling - slow, fast, normal, about turns, signals, recalls (1 drop, 1 straight, 1 drop, 1 straight), Go Outs, turn & sits

Found a weak point for Ms Towhee; I need to practice heel on leash, followed by taking her leash off for the stand for exam.

I recorded most of the session so will be reviewing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This morning I was getting ready to leave the house when I decided I wanted to do a little training so we worked on some directed jumping, heeling, and signals. 

When I got home I videotaped us doing some go outs. I am having trouble getting my timing right on when to tell him to sit, so I posted this asking what others thought. For those of you not on the obedience facebook page, this is what I posted. The rope is only there to give those watching an idea of where the five feet spot is at, it's not something I usually use in training.





 
When I came in Conner was having a fit because he wanted a turn to so we did a call over a jump and some heeling. I am pretty sure I am going to show him in wild card open at the end of the month.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Anney!!! Makes perfect sense. One of those "duh" moments.

I need more bumpers. I need more money..... 



K9-Design said:


> Hi Marie, ditch the tennis ball and use a bumper instead. Why confuse the dog and drag yourself down when you will never, ever have to deal with a tennis ball in testing or training. You can use a bumper exactly the same way to reward a good, fast, crisp sit. In fact you can create a training scenario out of it by throwing it and having it land between you and Riot, and do a come-in cast to it. Or if you want some more momentum just throw it and have him fetch it. Sounds like you guys are doing GREAT.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jodie - He looks great to me. I didn't catch the timing when I watched... but then I'm so new at all of this. He went out and turned around either on the rope or just behind it. That looked good to me. >.<

I thought the response you got on rewarding too forward was interesting... I never thought that would be an issue if the dog is being "released" first.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> @I thought the response you got on rewarding too forward was interesting... I never thought that would be an issue if the dog is being "released" first.


Well I would agree if I had a problem with my dog stopping short on his own or walking forward before he sat, but at this point any issue we have is with him traveling too far towards the gate, not towards me, so rewarding slightly forward I think is actually helping at this point. Of course it could cause issues later and then I'd have to go back and balance it back out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is a portion of Ms Towhee's obedience this evening. I am lessening the chatter and doing more without a leash so she becomes more comfortable with what she will encounter in the ring. She had a few wide about turns which show on the video. Any food is now only in a pocket and she is treated going down my left seam while heeling since she is a bouncy girl with a tendency to forge. Play and praise are also becoming more important praise for her. She truly enjoys working and is a joy to be with.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

We've got a bunch to work on this week. I've been causually working on Rally signs but have decided to show in Advanced in early Feb, so its time to actually LEARN those signs so I know where I am going!

I need to work on my footwork and picking up the pace in our heeling. I'm going to teach "ready" as an attention word so I can use that in rally next month. I posted about and got a ton of awesome ideas about fronts, so we will work those everyday and see what works. I have my first obedience lesson on Saturday and can not wait! 

Oh, and agility classes start back up after a 2 week break. Hope to work more on tough weave pole entries and trusting that my dog knows his job. I'm at the point where my babysitting is holding us back


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> she is a bouncy girl with a tendency to forge.


You mean Flip's auntie is bouncy and forgey? Who woud have ever thought! :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - Faelany too! But you know, forgey is still better than laggy ::



Loisiana said:


> You mean Flip's auntie is bouncy and forgey? Who woud have ever thought! :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm thinking the term "Sunfire lines" and "laggy" might be oxymorons LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just did ARTICLES with Flip. I think they were his best ever. But it wasn't a very realistic look at his work, he had been napping and wasn't at full energy level.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been lagging all day, and I accomplished NOTHING

I am pretty good about training articles no matter what, but I need to have someone bug me about training fronts!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I have been lagging all day, and I accomplished NOTHING
> 
> I am pretty good about training articles no matter what, but I need to have someone bug me about training fronts!


you and I are opposites then, I train fronts all the time, even if that's the only thing I do that day, but I need motivation to train articles! I guess we need to stay on each other!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> you and I are opposites then, I train fronts all the time, even if that's the only thing I do that day, but I need motivation to train articles! I guess we need to stay on each other!


I guess we do!! I have not trained as much as normal this past 10 days, and the sad fact of that is that I have not worked in a week I guess I do better when I do better when I come home from work, and train as a form of relaxation.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> This morning I was getting ready to leave the house when I decided I wanted to do a little training so we worked on some directed jumping, heeling, and signals.
> 
> When I got home I videotaped us doing some go outs. I am having trouble getting my timing right on when to tell him to sit, so I posted this asking what others thought. For those of you not on the obedience facebook page, this is what I posted. The rope is only there to give those watching an idea of where the five feet spot is at, it's not something I usually use in training.
> 
> ...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I really enjoyed this video! I think he is looking great, and I love his speed and enthusiasm! He looks like he is responding immediately to your verbal as well!
> 
> I really liked what I saw! He is really cute, and moves out really quickly in what looks like just a few strides, slams his front feet down, and spins his little butt around into a sit. Once he gets butt planted, he looks ready to explode into whatever he will be doing next(in this case his toy). I like that he stays alert through the whole thing, and I honestly think he has that moment of thought right after the sit where he is paying attention to what he is to do next.


Totally agree! Flip is so darn cute, but he is growing up so fast! Lovely, lovely job.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm only in town Mon-Wed (then up to Seattle, sans dogs). I'm training tomorrow at a park. We'll work on our no-sniff protocol. I've been working it daily in my courtyard and really like what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be taking baby Bender to a puppy agility class (all on the flat, obviously) which is SUPER fun. He will also start another puppy class with three of his siblings (hope we all survive). Also playing moving attention games and going to his "box". Ziva will be perfecting her broad jump and polishing heeling. Danger will work articles, signals, and breaking in the new recliner.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is raw & windy today, so I am not going to field practice - site is in the Litchfield Hills, so it will even colder & windier, plus I want to stay close to Casey - he seems off. Hopefully he is just stiff, he ate fine but is just not active.

So I edited Faelan's video from last night and here it is: 

My critiquing commentary (please feel free to comment as well):

The first segment I was not paying attention to his sits since I was working heads up attention on the first step. I will need to practice this with guides in the future - the things videos show LOL 

His slow is getting much better, but it still needs work. 

He is still learning to use a bar jump board to prevent forward movement on the signals, but towards the final reps I thought he was doing nicely 

In this segment I am using a hoop for his go outs so he has a target to go to and a restricted turning radius for his sit, and is also learning he may not always have a stanchion to go to. I am holding a few of his mark signals to (hopefully) help prevent future anticipation. I noticed I am being louder than I need to be, so apparently I am not sure he knows his distance sit LOL Another item I need to work on<sheesh>

I finish off the video with 3 drop on recalls followed by a straight recall.






PS: That is Casey in the background wiggling the crate door & pawing the pan to let me know he'd really like to come out & play!

And a video of Casey & I - some heeling and then working through drop on recalls and finally Casey trying to meet you up close & personal - Casey is retired so we just do this for fun. He was definitely sore yesterday, probably from the hike & playing on Saturday. More Metacam tonight after today's training - or if my brother is home, maybe Casey will just get to hang with him and not go out in the cold.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> So I edited Faelan's video from last night and here it is:
> 
> My critiquing commentary (please feel free to comment as well):
> 
> ...



Faelan is so cute, and very happy! I love it. 

My comments: 
I agree that you are being loud on the sit for the go out. I chuckled at your comment about it. I love the idea of having a hoop out there. Are you going to find a clear one when he is more advanced, to decrease the visibility?

Heeling wise, I don't know if it is the angle of the camera, but it seems like he wraps around your leg a little bit, looking forged. His figure 8 looked AWESOME! He really adjusts his speed on both ends. 

Also, in general (although it might be because you edited for us), you seem to only use a little bit of the ring. Spread out  Do a drop on recall at one end and then heel to the other end and do another. I realize that we only get a little shot of your training session, but something I wanted to point out just in case. 

Casey's close-up was adorable! Loved it!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice training sessions. Very cute boys, loving what they do.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  I have quieted down my Down vocal on the DOR, now for the SIT on the Go-Oot <sigh> My new mantra - trust that my dog(s) can hear me and being loud does not improve our look ..........

Faelan does have a tendency to wrap and he did forge a few times in yesterdays' session so today he'll be on a leash more and I need to start balancing more precision with attitude. For him, I was more concerned with squeezing the time in for him to learn everything (agility, obedience, rally & field) but am now starting to be pickier about where those points may come off - he's a great dog and I should train him that way!

You are right, I usually use more of the ring, and move around from side to side. I was trying to stay in the camera range, and I think they all were just a bit thrown by the shorter heeling patterns as well. And then I realized I had not taken down the gating in that area :doh::doh:

Wow, yet another yes LOL. At home I have clear hula hoops. They also learn fetchables or touch objects on the gating or stanchions, (right now I am currently teaching Casey & Faelan about clear dowels), sometimes I throw tennis balls to them for some really nice sits and sometimes their reward may actually be up in a tree if I use the trunk as their go-out spot. I also use a target on the gating, stanchion etc so if they start going short, I can tell them 'touch' as their correction. My final step is usually sending them to walls - although I don't often encounter this, I have and it can really throw the dogs.

Casey is an adorable dog - he is the one who stresses so may never again be in a ring, but he does love working and his butt wiggle always makes me smile - he usually vocalizes as well LOL



mlopez said:


> Faelan is so cute, and very happy! I love it.
> 
> My comments:
> I agree that you are being loud on the sit for the go out. I chuckled at your comment about it. I love the idea of having a hoop out there. Are you going to find a clear one when he is more advanced, to decrease the visibility?
> ...


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Faelan does have a tendency to wrap and he did forge a few times in yesterdays' session so today he'll be on a leash more and I need to start balancing more precision with attitude. For him, I was more concerned with squeezing the time in for him to learn everything (agility, obedience, rally & field) but am now starting to be pickier about where those points may come off - he's a great dog and I should train him that way!


Faelan is definitely very cheerful! It's always a hard balance to keep up attitude but be picky too.

Riot and I worked on FTP with sits today. He has started to anticipate the sit so I had to do a lot of back-nick-backs. I think he started to get the idea toward the end so we quit after a good one. His turn and sit is amazing, so cute! I should take a picture of him sitting there, watching me. Adorable! He is just as motivated by me throwing the bumper (thanks Anney!). 

I also worked some on steadiness, because he has been trying to break on me a lot. I put a long rope on him, had it loose, and stepped on it so that my hands were free. I threw him a bumper, "sit", "where's your mark?", hand down, "Riot!" I think he thought I was torturing him. Anytime he broke, he was checked up by the rope and I just pulled him back, set up and started over. I like doing that better than "no-here" and reset. He was soooo much better after a few of those. I'm practicing on both sides so he can be "two-sided"


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

mlopez said:


> Riot and I worked on FTP with sits today. He has started to anticipate the sit so I had to do a lot of back-nick-backs. I think he started to get the idea toward the end so we quit after a good one. His turn and sit is amazing, so cute! I should take a picture of him sitting there, watching me. Adorable! He is just as motivated by me throwing the bumper (thanks Anney!).


Very cool! I like this stage of training. Once they figure out the game it is really neat, you don't notice them slowing down at the intersection but you can discern them speeding up once they've gotten past it without a whistle. That to me says they know what this drill is about.



> I also worked some on steadiness, because he has been trying to break on me a lot. I put a long rope on him, had it loose, and stepped on it so that my hands were free. I threw him a bumper, "sit", "where's your mark?", hand down, "Riot!" I think he thought I was torturing him. Anytime he broke, he was checked up by the rope and I just pulled him back, set up and started over. I like doing that better than "no-here" and reset. He was soooo much better after a few of those. I'm practicing on both sides so he can be "two-sided"


Are these hand-thrown bumpers, by you? 
Why do you use "where's you're mark"? I only use that if the dog is having a hard time remembering where a memory bird is, so not necessary on a single. 
I also would rather see you use a pinch collar with a tab, hold the tab in your left hand, slack/no tension. Correct him instantly with a sharp jerk on the pinch collar if he tries to leave before you send him. (Word from the nearly wise -- switch hands with the tab, left to right, after the mark has hit the ground and you are ready to send -- so you can use your left hand to send. If you just drop the tab he will start anticipating the send and will go the second the tab hits his back.)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Sunrise, I'm watching your Faelan video and in the first 43 seconds I see two things.
#1 he is rocking back on his hips when he halts. It's not terribly obvious but he is doing it. Not sure if it's to lean back and get a better look at you or what. I would re-address his sits and make sure he is sitting UP, i.e. nosebridge, jumping to get his treat, etc. It looks lazy and he has to work more to get up when you take a next step.
#2 I haven't gotten to the forging/wrapping part but already you have encouraged him to do that by releasing to the tug toy in FRONT of you. He has to wrap and forge to grab the toy b/c you present it to him on the front of your body. Either walk in front of him and release him by having him jump straight up out of heel position to grab the toy, or get the toy out of your waistband, hold it BEHIND you in your right hand and have him turn and go behind you to grab the toy (this takes some muscle memory to figure it out but I do this with Slater ALL THE TIME... I never let him come in front of me to get the toy....he wants to forge and he wants to be crouchy border collie heeling so it's heads up and back up/get in all the time).
You are also doing a lot of about turns which encourages this wrapping & forging & heeling with his butt out. Put in more left turns, left about turns, spins.
He needs some help with head position/attention in the slow. You were walking away from the camera so maybe I didn't see it correctly but he looked like he was all over the place with head position in the slow.
He is a happy boy though! Cute pup


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> #2 I haven't gotten to the forging/wrapping part but already you have encouraged him to do that by releasing to the tug toy in FRONT of you. He has to wrap and forge to grab the toy b/c you present it to him on the front of your body. Either walk in front of him and release him by having him jump straight up out of heel position to grab the toy, or get the toy out of your waistband, hold it BEHIND you in your right hand and have him turn and go behind you to grab the toy (this takes some muscle memory to figure it out but I do this with Slater ALL THE TIME...


I am terrible at this as well. When I took the group class the instructor noted it and said I needed to stop rewarding in front of me... I just did some heeling video and went to look and yep, I am rewarding in front of me. :doh: I need to make a better effort to remember to turn into her to reward (what was suggested to me) or let her jump up and get it. I will post video later... I have not recorded any training since we moved, and I realized I need to start doing it again, you learn so much!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  I have to remember to train the dog I have now and not the dog who needed a lot of right drifting and about turns to get him closer to me! 

Good catch on the tug toy! I had forgotten that he should be releasing up or I should be stepping in front of him. And yes, while his slow is much better than a few weeks ago, as a friend of mine put it - he not only looks bored he looks like he looking for a way out of the slow - a lot of it is my fault since I would previously break into a normal when he started the head moving to regain attention :doh::doh: 

I will need to work on his sits, yes. He also sometimes sticks his left foot out - this is the foot that was stitched for so long so I may need to do some sort of physical therapy with him.

I love video!!



K9-Design said:


> Hi Sunrise, I'm watching your Faelan video and in the first 43 seconds I see two things.
> #1 he is rocking back on his hips when he halts. It's not terribly obvious but he is doing it. Not sure if it's to lean back and get a better look at you or what. I would re-address his sits and make sure he is sitting UP, i.e. nosebridge, jumping to get his treat, etc. It looks lazy and he has to work more to get up when you take a next step.
> #2 I haven't gotten to the forging/wrapping part but already you have encouraged him to do that by releasing to the tug toy in FRONT of you. He has to wrap and forge to grab the toy b/c you present it to him on the front of your body. Either walk in front of him and release him by having him jump straight up out of heel position to grab the toy, or get the toy out of your waistband, hold it BEHIND you in your right hand and have him turn and go behind you to grab the toy (this takes some muscle memory to figure it out but I do this with Slater ALL THE TIME... I never let him come in front of me to get the toy....he wants to forge and he wants to be crouchy border collie heeling so it's heads up and back up/get in all the time).
> You are also doing a lot of about turns which encourages this wrapping & forging & heeling with his butt out. Put in more left turns, left about turns, spins.
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

To finish up my holiday weekend, I had a rental again. I worked on some new agility concepts / combinations and took down the ring gating which provided more distraction that I thought it would. Weaves vs. AFrame !!

I also needed to work Towhee's wait since she was learning a new cue and forgot the wait portion. I found it interesting that Towhee's rear cross is strong in one direction but not the other - something good to know so I can work on it. 

I have music on since Towhee was quite vocal when I was running Faelan and Faelan was rattling the crate while I was running Towhee .. so music is good.

Anyway -- yet another video


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I just worked on fronts for a few minutes. It is hard when there are people watching tv in my training room(livingroom), so the past few days i have not got much done.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I know what you mean Susan! Which is why I don't get too much done during the week now that it is dark, I usually train outside!

I got a new video editing program from the hubby for Christmas, so I really wanted to use it. So I did some heeling today and took video. I need to do this more often! You learn so much from video. When she sneezes at the beginning I should have stopped, at least... I think... As already mentioned, need to reward toward her... Also at around 1:00, not sure what distracted her, I did not look, but my guess is rabbit poop... its EVERYWHERE! We have bunny visitors every evening. I am learning to work with it... good distraction, she has gotten pretty good at ignoring it, so I figure that is a good thing!

PS, I think if you click on the video you can open in youtube and it is bigger.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> And yes, while his slow is much better than a few weeks ago, as a friend of mine put it - he not only looks bored he looks like he looking for a way out of the slow - a lot of it is my fault since I would previously break into a normal when he started the head moving to regain attention :doh::doh:


Can you put in a bounce/touch every other step on the slow? If he is losing attention on the slow because it's "boring" then he needs a refresher course in attention heeling in general. 
Head all over the place and looking around is my pet peeve in heeling and really if you are going to allow it it will snowball. 
I am trying to figure out slows with Slater -- he is wanting to sit -- but I am starting to put in bounce/touch to see if that keeps him up and animated during slows. We'll see.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

sammydog said:


> I know what you mean Susan! Which is why I don't get too much done during the week now that it is dark, I usually train outside!
> 
> I got a new video editing program from the hubby for Christmas, so I really wanted to use it. So I did some heeling today and took video. I need to do this more often! You learn so much from video. When she sneezes at the beginning I should have stopped, at least... I think... As already mentioned, need to reward toward her... Also at around 1:00, not sure what distracted her, I did not look, but my guess is rabbit poop... its EVERYWHERE! We have bunny visitors every evening. I am learning to work with it... good distraction, she has gotten pretty good at ignoring it, so I figure that is a good thing!


Jessica, all I can say is WOW! She looks wonderful. You really have something special, no exaggeration. As for when she stopped and sneezed, I think you did the right thing in moving forward. Makes her have to work harder to catch up. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I love watching her heeling! But attention is a never ending training challenge I swear 

Okay, I am so jealous! That is your back yard? It looks like a tropical paradise to me 

Which video editing software did you get? It looks really smooth.



sammydog said:


> I know what you mean Susan! Which is why I don't get too much done during the week now that it is dark, I usually train outside!
> 
> I got a new video editing program from the hubby for Christmas, so I really wanted to use it. So I did some heeling today and took video. I need to do this more often! You learn so much from video. When she sneezes at the beginning I should have stopped, at least... I think... As already mentioned, need to reward toward her... Also at around 1:00, not sure what distracted her, I did not look, but my guess is rabbit poop... its EVERYWHERE! We have bunny visitors every evening. I am learning to work with it... good distraction, she has gotten pretty good at ignoring it, so I figure that is a good thing!
> 
> PS, I think if you click on the video you can open in youtube and it is bigger.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ill certainly give it a try -- thanks!



K9-Design said:


> Can you put in a bounce/touch every other step on the slow? If he is losing attention on the slow because it's "boring" then he needs a refresher course in attention heeling in general.
> Head all over the place and looking around is my pet peeve in heeling and really if you are going to allow it it will snowball.
> I am trying to figure out slows with Slater -- he is wanting to sit -- but I am starting to put in bounce/touch to see if that keeps him up and animated during slows. We'll see.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jessica - Cute, cute, cute heeling!

Yeah, either spin/pivot on your left foot to turn in front of her when you reward, or toss the toy behind you, preferably in such a way that she turns away from you (to her left) to run back and get it. Watch how often you do the latter or she'll start to lag ... behavioral economics and all.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Brilliant! What I wouldn't give for heeling like that!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the cute prancing dogs, especially Mira. If I had to nit pick the only thing I could see was on some of her turns her butt was a little wide. Do you do any POT work? If not, here's a link to Janice Gunns On the Pot method.





 
You CAN WIN with that dog! (In obedience that is, we all know what she can do elsewhere  )


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I love watching her heeling! But attention is a never ending training challenge I swear
> 
> Okay, I am so jealous! That is your back yard? It looks like a tropical paradise to me
> 
> Which video editing software did you get? It looks really smooth.


Yes, attention is always a work in progress! Yes, that is our yard, I love it! Have to battle gophers though...

I got Vegas Movie Studio 11. I have had two versions previously, but my last one was 6.0! So outdated... So I have needed an upgrade for awhile. I have not used it much, but it seems pretty similar, more features and the key for me, you can edit HD video! I want to get an HD camcorder, so that was the big reason for the upgrade.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Jessica - Cute, cute, cute heeling!
> 
> Yeah, either spin/pivot on your left foot to turn in front of her when you reward, or toss the toy behind you, preferably in such a way that she turns away from you (to her left) to run back and get it. Watch how often you do the latter or she'll start to lag ... behavioral economics and all.


Thanks! That is definitely on my list of things to work on, a bad habit of mine I guess!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Worked Dooley and Tag tonight. Breeze was sleeping in DH's lap and I didn't have the heart to wake her (well, them) up.

Dooley is really enjoying the crazy heeling and is getting much better at the through the legs things. We also worked on fronts and some finishes. Also we did a couple retrieves.

Okay, with Tag, I have a question...How long before you go to ground with the bumper in Force Fetch? I am holding the bumper lower and lower and he is charging at it when I tell him. I don't want to move too fast, cuz I want this done RIGHT. Is three and a half weeks reasonable in the first stages of FF? Should I be able to start lowering it to the ground, using the rope on the bump to keep it elevated some before being completely on the ground? 

We also did some through the leg tricks, walking back-with me not moving toward him, positioning exercises and attention work. 

YAY Oregon...Go Stanford!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Brilliant! What I wouldn't give for heeling like that!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the cute prancing dogs, especially Mira. If I had to nit pick the only thing I could see was on some of her turns her butt was a little wide. Do you do any POT work? If not, here's a link to Janice Gunns On the Pot method.
> 
> Janice Gunn: Improve Your Fronts Rear Movement With The Pot Method, May 2011 - YouTube
> 
> You CAN WIN with that dog! (In obedience that is, we all know what she can do elsewhere  )


Thanks! We used a box to teach heel originally, but it never hurts to do a refresher. The bonus is it is something we can work on in a small space.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

mlopez said:


> Jessica, all I can say is WOW! She looks wonderful. You really have something special, no exaggeration. As for when she stopped and sneezed, I think you did the right thing in moving forward. Makes her have to work harder to catch up. Keep up the awesome work!


Thank you! I winced when I watched the sneeze part... She does it a lot when we start and when we were working more I was able to get her to keep heeling while she sneezed... I usually err on the side of doing nothing until I have a plan, but it looks so silly...


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Okay, with Tag, I have a question...How long before you go to ground with the bumper in Force Fetch? I am holding the bumper lower and lower and he is charging at it when I tell him. I don't want to move too fast, cuz I want this done RIGHT. Is three and a half weeks reasonable in the first stages of FF? Should I be able to start lowering it to the ground, using the rope on the bump to keep it elevated some before being completely on the ground?
> 
> YEAH Oregon...Go Stanford!!!!


Get that bumper to the ground! At least, that's what I think.  Is he going fast enough to "beat the pinch" so that you are giving him freebies? Is he responding to a pinch by going for the bumper harder/faster? If so, I would move forward. And yes, keep it elevated a little bit, but I don't think it should be long before you can ask him to pick it off the ground.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Okay, with Tag, I have a question...How long before you go to ground with the bumper in Force Fetch? I am holding the bumper lower and lower and he is charging at it when I tell him. I don't want to move too fast, cuz I want this done RIGHT. Is three and a half weeks reasonable in the first stages of FF? Should I be able to start lowering it to the ground, using the rope on the bump to keep it elevated some before being completely on the ground?


I feel like a dope asking this, but are you really supposed to take that long to get from hand to floor?  

What I remember when we introduced "hold" (not FF) was it took a week before he was reaching forward for the dumbbell from hand when I said "take it". That was my cue to start building distance. So a little further away from his mouth. Then to a chair. Then to the floor. Then 2 feet away. Then 4 feet away. Etc... 

I think each step took a week to teach. 

My guy will go grab anything I ask if I say "take it", but I always wondered if I rushed too much. Or if the mouthing (which I'm hoping will be resolved when we get our new dumbbell) would not have been an issue if I took longer. 

^^^ I'm planning to go back to hold from hand, hold from chair, hold from floor, etc when I get the new dumbbell, because I'm sure it's going to be a different beast since it's going to be so much smaller than the one we've been using. 

*** As expected, I was a total zombie yesterday when I got home. No training. Hopefully tonight is better. >.<


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yesterday walking doubles, PB with marks, and working on spinning back the correct way. She's having a tendency to spin to her right for either cast in the field so I did some yard work to focus on it. Of course she made no mistakes then...go figure


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I'm thinking the term "Sunfire lines" and "laggy" might be oxymorons LOL


YA THINK.......LOL!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm tired! I want to go to bed! I want to either win the lottery or marry wealthy so I can quit my job! 

Yeah, I don't see any training happening today....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I'm tired! I want to go to bed! I want to either win the lottery or marry wealthy so I can quit my job!
> 
> Yeah, I don't see any training happening today....


Quit your whining... the rest of us had to actually work the last two weeks..:doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess I've officially dedicated myself to the sport First day back at work in two and a half weeks, I had a 12 hour work day, but I came home tonight, ate a quick dinner, and then let my dog in to train ARTICLES! It only took me two energy drinks to get through the day. And now I'm going to bed!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good for you Jodie!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, I didn't have as long a day as Jodie, but it was tough to go back after two months! Came home, vegged for a while on the internet, then went out and trained my dogs!

Tag: I started with a couple familiar fetches then went on to the lowering process. Got to the bumper to the ground with me holding the rope so it wasn't flat. He did it, but it did require a little more "encouragement". I did several repetitions and he was much better by the end of the session. I also had him walk, sit and come with the bumper in his mouth. We then went on to work on COME position and heeling with a lure. He did a couple through the leg things and really enjoys them. 

Dooley: Worked figure 8's, and attention from heel position. I made it real tough on him...I swung a bumper at my side while requiring him to keep in eye contact. Of course the reward was to fetch the bumper.

Breeze: I kept pretty easy with heeling, and moving into heel position. Walk backs and come.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I didn't get outside to train, but I actually did a little bit of obedience stuff in my living room. Riot was just playing around with a toy so I figured I would "play" too. We worked on stand (still needs work) and signals (looking really good!). 

I have also started working on the flip finish, influenced by seeing Mira's adorable one on the video. I had him in a front, hands at my side, toy in left hand. Then I swing it up like the finish signal and "get it." He jumps up perfectly. Now I just have to figure out how to get him turning around. Any ideas of how I can progress from the jumping part? 

I've also been working on fronts, mostly just trying to get him to start moving away from my feet so that I can move him around and get him to correct the front (not sure you get the idea, but basically I'm just tapping his back feet and wanting him to move his butt over). I don't think Riot knows he has a back end. Seriously. We will work on that. 

Lastly, we started "go-thru" my legs and "walk" between my legs. Just for fun  It was a lot of fun. I forget how much I like training OB, just as much as I like field. Unfortunately, school starts Monday, so it's back to having almost no free time. But I just have to remember that I graduate in May and then I can get a real job and have money to spend on my pup!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I was going to write when I first posted, that I don't plan on using a flip finish in the ring. She hits me most of the time, its just too sloppy. In the video I moved out of her way and she still hit me! PLUS When I first taught her a left finish it was an auto finish for field. It was awhile before I had thoughts about doing obedience and her left finish was never precise. Rather than try and fix it I just worked on the right finish.

As far as how I taught it, I held my hand up right in front of me and would say touch and she would just jump in front of me. Then I started moving it more to the side and saying touch followed immediately by place, so she is really just jumping up and quickly going into place. PS this is something I just started teaching her. She thinks it is pretty fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There are two ways I know of to teach a dog a jumping swing... 

The one is the old school method (which I used with Jacks). The other one is the 2 step finish, which I used to polish up after my dog had learned the basic concept of leaping back and coming up in heel position. 

I was tempted to pull my camera out and show the old school method, because it sounds worse than it is (leash pop, foot nudge).... but I lack the energy at the moment. 

But using toys or treats to lure back would work just as fine. Just make sure you are getting your dog back far enough to come up straight.  

I went to the gym and watched college football instead of training today. *sheepish*


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it!! My work days are usually 12 hours door to door 

My dogs had a planned day off yesterday, just as well since it was only 11 degrees out and dropping. I, however, reviewed more videos; both of mine and others - and I have reconfirmed it -

Michelle, you and Titan are my role models  I love your style and it seems the closest to my dogs natural style; now to train and learn and train ... :wavey::wavey:

ETA: Scent articles trained with Faelan (article game followed by 3 articles) & Casey(metal articles). Retrieve trained with Towhee this morning; she is now running towards me and sitting front .. gotta love the 'where's your cookie game' although in her case its RediWhip.



Loisiana said:


> I guess I've officially dedicated myself to the sport First day back at work in two and a half weeks, I had a 12 hour work day, but I came home tonight, ate a quick dinner, and then let my dog in to train ARTICLES! It only took me two energy drinks to get through the day. And now I'm going to bed!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have just recently had that issue with Faelan - it popped up right before his Open trials. Michelle encouraged me to 'embrace the slow' which helped.

Faelan was getting confused over my halt brake step and my slowing step - I went back to exaggerating the brake step which also helped. Now to encourage Faelan to embrace the slow 



K9-Design said:


> Can you put in a bounce/touch every other step on the slow? If he is losing attention on the slow because it's "boring" then he needs a refresher course in attention heeling in general.
> Head all over the place and looking around is my pet peeve in heeling and really if you are going to allow it it will snowball.
> I am trying to figure out slows with Slater -- he is wanting to sit -- but I am starting to put in bounce/touch to see if that keeps him up and animated during slows. We'll see.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

NERD ALERT! NERD ALERT!

Nerdy Jodie must share: Petra Ford just described Flip's go outs as "beautiful" and "cute"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm trying not to be impatient, but how long does it normally take to get a dumbbell from Max200? Between processing and shipping?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> NERD ALERT! NERD ALERT!
> 
> Nerdy Jodie must share: Petra Ford just described Flip's go outs as "beautiful" and "cute"


AHEM....Didn't I say Flip was something along those same lines???? I don't remember a Nerd Alert and announcement for that :!!!

Seriously...COOL!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I received mine within 2 weeks - but they were not custom, I don't remember if yours were? Max200 can be slow at times as well if they have a heavy show schedule. 



Megora said:


> I'm trying not to be impatient, but how long does it normally take to get a dumbbell from Max200? Between processing and shipping?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I think I received mine within 2 weeks - but they were not custom, I don't remember if yours were? Max200 can be slow at times as well if they have a heavy show schedule.


Phew! Okay. I'll cool my heels then. I'm used to getting things shipped within a day of companies (J&J, etc) accepting/processing my order, so I was wondering...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay two things.. yeah I see my comments about Flip did not mean a hill of beans either..lol! Gee thanks Jodie... 
Sharon... I love the slow time! Love it!!!!!!! and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Today we did some heeling. Scout then got her first introduction to a triple and she did great. She had zero problems with it. Also we have been reviewing 5-Handed Casting. We did this prior to going into PB and I don't remember a problem then, but during PB she basically ran lots and lots of very straight lines with virtually no handling...so now that we are back at review she's struggling a little with right back and right angle back. I have had to back it up and baby along a little, but also get after her a little with the ecollar to maintain a standard. She's moving along.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> Today we did some heeling. Scout then got her first introduction to a triple and she did great. She had zero problems with it. Also we have been reviewing 5-Handed Casting. We did this prior to going into PB and I don't remember a problem then, but during PB she basically ran lots and lots of very straight lines with virtually no handling...so now that we are back at review she's struggling a little with right back and right angle back. I have had to back it up and baby along a little, but also get after her a little with the ecollar to maintain a standard. She's moving along.


 
Ok, call me stupid, because I don't know what PB means:--dumbfounded:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

PB means Pattern Blind


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> PB means Pattern Blind


Ok that makes sense!! Thank you!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Riot is a genius  Ha! But seriously... We did sit to pile today. He was great! The only one where he anticipated was the very first one we did. I forced him and had no more issues. His turn is AMAZING! He sits perfectly square and takes beautiful casts after the sit. We even had some unplanned distractions when some people came out of the church (their grassy parking lot is my "yard"). 

We also worked some steadiness at the end. He was much better. I used a pinch collar and a tab (like Anney suggested) and it worked great. Of course, this is just for bumpers, so we will have to start working on this with birds too. 

Tomorrow Riot has a play date with a younger lab mix. The pup's parent is desperate for something to drain his energy.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Lise you should just be using overs and backs coming off of pattern blinds to initial cold blinds. Don't worry about angles. Dogs tend to teach themselves angle back casts.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay we had a great day full of training. Sort of a holiday as I've yet to start on the 10,000 ads I have to work on....
Got up and drove to Ocala for open floor in the obedience building. It was 36º when we left the house and mid-40s by the time we got there -- woohoo!!
Slater did great heeling, I was so pleased with him, we also did some fronts, and practiced ring entries. Did a sit-stay with a beardie and a basset. Had him do "are you hungry" for his breakfast in the ring, then we played with the tug toy as no one else was there to kick us out of the ring. Fun stuff!
Got lunch then headed over to the Big Field where we met Kristin. We did a triple and two blinds for Sophie, a double and blind w/ diversion for Slater and 3 singles for Millie and Harvin. Everyone did great.

Did I tell you guys I've started force fetch with Harvin. He has caught onto this field stuff amazingly fast. My mom handles him and she is doing great too. For the past week I've worked on take, hold, out with him (no force) and he did so well I moved up to recalls, short hand throws and walking fetch with just a verbal command to take it and hold. He would take it the first time about 75% of the time. Three days ago I started force fetch and WOW this dog has figured it out so quickly and is doing so well it's scary. I'm afraid to move at his pace, that he might miss something. I am up to tossing the bumper 5-6 feet away on the ground and ear pinching to it, I can't even hold him back hardly, he drags me to the bumper (both with and without pressure). WOW. I didn't expect him to go this quickly. My homework tonight is to read my Lardy & Graham manuals again and make sure I'm not missing anything, and what to do next.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Who is Harvin?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh sorry, he is my parents' dog, Fisher x Brooke and will be 3 on the 20th of this month.
My parents sold their house in GA in September and are living with me until they buy a house in FL. Harvin had never had a mark thrown for him before October and he is such a natural, loves birds, and I hope to have him run Junior in March. We'll see.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was about to ask who Harvin was too... I double checked your signature to see if I missed something.  

*** I think Jacks was REALLY happy to get back to class after being off a couple weeks.....  

When I got there there were jumps still set up from an earlier class, so I got to get some jumps in. I tried out the new Rally Excellent jump (keeping a mat length between me and the jump, sending him from ten feet away, and calling him back to me at the side of the jump), and he actually did it. *_* 

We practiced other jump (run by, front, etc).

The coolest thing though was the heeling. I kept him off leash the entire time. Because there were so many of us, I did quite a few circles and weaves, moving around slower people or getting a little extra space between me and the people ahead. He did a very tight and happy heel the entire time. There were toys and people and dogs everywhere, but his focus was only on me the entire time. He didn't look away or leave heel position once the entire time. It felt awesome<:

*** I forgot to mention this, but he stuck his stays despite the agility side being VERY loud right behind him and his little buddy to his left getting up and bouncing around him. Adele took a piece of cheese and repeatedly went in and rewarded him while I stayed out, and it worked to get his focus off of me. He was just STARING at her, the treatbringer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I think I received mine within 2 weeks - but they were not custom, I don't remember if yours were? Max200 can be slow at times as well if they have a heavy show schedule.


Actually they are pretty quick....  

After repeatedly checking my gmail yesterday for a ship/conf before whining here, I finally got it last night. We should have a new dumbbell for the weekend. I hope it works! :hyper:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins .. a watched pot does sometimes boil  My obedience trainer wraps sheepskin around the bit - this may also help Jacks learn good mouth habits?



Megora said:


> Actually they are pretty quick....
> 
> After repeatedly checking my gmail yesterday for a ship/conf before whining here, I finally got it last night. We should have a new dumbbell for the weekend. I hope it works! :hyper:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Grins .. a watched pot does sometimes boil  My obedience trainer wraps sheepskin around the bit - this may also help Jacks learn good mouth habits?


Interesting.:scratchch Did she say why she does that?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It helps with a mouthy dog sometimes, also a dog reluctant to take wood or plastic into their mouth. 





DNL2448 said:


> Interesting.:scratchch Did she say why she does that?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> It helps with a mouthy dog sometimes, also a dog reluctant to take wood or plastic into their mouth.


I might try that tonight with my current dumbbell... I think I have something that may work - not sheepskin, but close...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

When Rivet was a puppy, I used vet wrap on the bit, to make it more comfortable for him to pick up, and masking tape on the bells to make them icky to pick up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I stayed home from work today - I honestly felt like there was nothing well this morning, but have spent the day sleeping etc and hey, I am starting to feel human! 

Anyway, to help celebrate my feeling better I decided to work on Ms Towhee's 'take it'. She will now take the dumbbell, so it is time to start proofing these early stages while we are still very close together ... yes, she is starting to understand I believe!! I worked regular 'take its', then sat down in a chair with the dumbbell first between my knees and then between my calves and she actually tugged to get the dumbbell and then present it to me   <click>, 'Give', Liverwurst, Good girl!!

We are working all the different pieces separately so it will take a while to build her confidence and the complete retrieve, but a month or so ago I still had my doubts I could teach her the full retrieve .

She is taking the dumbbell. She is running to me with the dumbbell in her mouth. She is sitting front and holding her dumbbell. She is running to me with the dumbbell in her mouth and sitting front. She is releasing her dumbbell. Yes, I do believe


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Today will be my first day training this week, since I have been sick. I will only be working on novice stuff today. I will also be getting Filly all cleaned up for the shows this weekend.

p.s. My backyard is a mud hole!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I feel mean... I have been working on my computer and realized that Jacks has been in a 30 minute down stay...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Megora said:


> I feel mean... I have been working on my computer and realized that Jacks has been in a 30 minute down stay...


 
LOL! Been there, done that I shouldn't laugh!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Look on the bright side - at least it wasn't a sit stay :bowl:



Megora said:


> I feel mean... I have been working on my computer and realized that Jacks has been in a 30 minute down stay...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Look on the bright side - at least it wasn't a sit stay :bowl:


 
And he stayed


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> And he stayed


That's true. I think he was actually snoozing... :curtain:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Megora said:


> Actually they are pretty quick....
> 
> After repeatedly checking my gmail yesterday for a ship/conf before whining here, I finally got it last night. We should have a new dumbbell for the weekend. I hope it works! :hyper:


I also got my confirmation email as well I am looking forward to my first dumbell from max 200.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I also got my confirmation email as well I am looking forward to my first dumbell from max 200.


Means that come Saturday we will both be trying out the new dumbbells... and hopefully they fit our dogs' mouths.... :yipee: :help!:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Megora said:


> Means that come Saturday we will both be trying out the new dumbbells... and hopefully they fit our dogs' mouths.... :yipee: :help!:


I hope they fit as well. I was lucky, and pretty much went off the size I was already using, so it should fit.

I am showing at a huge show on Saturday, that has a ton of vendors, so who knows what I will find there to buy, I know there will be a lot to look at:eyecrazy:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck!!! :wave:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Susan.. remember to show me your new dumbbell.. I want to see it.. I know I will forget to ask..lol!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck 




Stretchdrive said:


> I am showing at a huge show on Saturday, that has a ton of vendors, so who knows what I will find there to buy, I know there will be a lot to look at:eyecrazy:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck to both of you!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks ladies, this will probably be my last time in Novice with Filly...We need to move up!!!

Michelle, if I get the dumbell before Saturday I will bring it, otherwise I will definately have it at the next show!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck! I can't wait to hear how you all do!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

5-handed casting today and she did very well. Ran the long PB today and she did fairly well, but needed more handling than I liked.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> Thanks ladies, this will probably be my last time in Novice with Filly...We need to move up!!!


Yes you do! I happened upon your videos on youtube of her Novice B showings in November. She is adorable! Speaking of "style," she has lots of it!!! 

Anyway, good luck to all those showing this weekend. And to Anney, who is trialing!!

PS. I miss Barb (hotel4dogs)! I hope she is doing OK....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

mlopez said:


> PS. I miss Barb (hotel4dogs)! I hope she is doing OK....


I do too, it will take some time, but she'll be back.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Got home from work at nearly 8, fed myself, fed the dogs, and then trained ARTICLES and fronts. That makes 9 out of the last 10 days I've managed to drag those things out and use them. I believe that is a record for me training articles when I'm not on the initial teaching steps.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good job everyone!

I did a little bit of training when I got home today. Did fronts, around/right-heel and stands. Then Mira and Barley both did some work on the balance ball.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's getting late so I'll keep this short. 

Tag did not want to play Force Fetch tonight so he was a bit of a challenge. I won the battle, but then backed up to make it so he could be successful. Now I know where to start tomorrow. After our little tiff, we did some GET-IT games and sit in fronts with attention, and quick lure heeling.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

mlopez said:


> Yes you do! I happened upon your videos on youtube of her Novice B showings in November. She is adorable! Speaking of "style," she has lots of it!!!
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all those showing this weekend. And to Anney, who is trialing!!


Thank you, I have since learned to "embrace" my slow time


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I worked scent articles & signals with Faelan & Casey. I also worked pivots & gloves with Faelan. I will need to start the article toss game soon I think  

Towhee, oh Ms Towhee!! We have passed a milestone I believe  I sat down in the chair to work her dumbbell and she climbed into my lap to get her dumbbell:new (12)::new (12)::new (12): twice!! We worked the steps down to my holding the dumbbell angled against the floor - once she did not immediately go for the dumbbell and I realized I had not released her - I released her and she immediately retrieved it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> 5-handed casting today and she did very well. Ran the long PB today and she did fairly well, but needed more handling than I liked.


You know this reminds me, Fisher LOVED pattern blinds and after I taught them he never needed to be handled, until we started diversions on the PB field, even then it was like one cast. Fisher likes to repeat blinds so this jived with him. He loved this stage of training.
Slater on the other hand, I don't think he ever learned to step up and line his PBs, he would roughly know where they were but I pretty much always had to handle. I tried to do them so much that he would line them but he thought it was a drag. I moved on without ever getting him to line them all in one session. They are all different!!!!!
Are you using the same field and the same blinds all the time for PBs, or do you establish a new one each time?


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Tag did not want to play Force Fetch tonight so he was a bit of a challenge. I won the battle, but then backed up to make it so he could be successful. Now I know where to start tomorrow. After our little tiff, we did some GET-IT games and sit in fronts with attention, and quick lure heeling.


Good for you for pushing through. My guess is that today he will do great!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - this I am still working on with Faelan - Towhee & Casey both make it easy to embrace it 




Stretchdrive said:


> Thank you, I have since learned to "embrace" my slow time


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

According to gmail, there is a package sitting on the front porch waiting for me. Methinks I'll be doing some "hold" training when I get home. :grins: 

Good luck to everyone who is showing this weekend!!! 

Barb - you are deeply missed! I hope that you are getting the same beautiful weather we are today (50!!!!!) and are immersing yourself in playing with your two other dogs or all the other dogs you might be looking after for people. Or even getting outside and enjoying the sunshine.

ETA - The birthday boy wants to know if the new db makes him look fat.  

(I like how light this is compared to his J&J one)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - this I am still working on with Faelan - Towhee & Casey both make it easy to embrace it


Love to hear ladies that you are embracing the slow time....I love my slow time!:wavey:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty decent day at the obedience trial today. I showed Filly in Novice B, and had my first ever double run off!! It was pretty fun!! We were up against another really nice golden, so that made it even more fun. We ended up getting 1st place with a 197 plus

I am really looking forward to tomorrow a.k.a. the Big Show with all the vendors!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 

Have fun & good luck tomorrow!




Stretchdrive said:


> Pretty decent day at the obedience trial today. I showed Filly in Novice B, and had my first ever double run off!! It was pretty fun!! We were up against another really nice golden, so that made it even more fun. We ended up getting 1st place with a 197 plus
> 
> I am really looking forward to tomorrow a.k.a. the Big Show with all the vendors!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Pretty decent day at the obedience trial today. I showed Filly in Novice B, and had my first ever double run off!! It was pretty fun!! We were up against another really nice golden, so that made it even more fun. We ended up getting 1st place with a 197 plus
> 
> I am really looking forward to tomorrow a.k.a. the Big Show with all the vendors!!!


Congratulations!!! How fun, I can't wait to see pictures (there will be pictures, right????)


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Congratulations!!! How fun, I can't wait to see pictures (there will be pictures, right????)


 

No pictures. I did get video though, not of my two run offs, but my regular class. I do not plan on posting it though.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Why not? We would love to see it 



Stretchdrive said:


> No pictures. I did get video though, not of my two run offs, but my regular class. I do not plan on posting it though.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Why not? We would love to see it


LOL! I did upload it to my You Tube account.

It was really quiet at the trial today.

I must also add/share that I have the cold from HELL!! I have had it for a week now. It must be because I am going to the Land O' Lakes show tomorrow, for some reason everytime I have gone to that show, I have a bad cold


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I also got to see Rivet's litter sister Ashley today!! She is very cute, and got her CD today


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice  You have embraced the slow - hey Filly!! Why don't you send Faelan instructions on how to embrace it 



Stretchdrive said:


> LOL! I did upload it to my You Tube account.
> 
> It was really quiet at the trial today.
> 
> I must also add/share that I have the cold from HELL!! I have had it for a week now. It must be because I am going to the Land O' Lakes show tomorrow, for some reason everytime I have gone to that show, I have a bad cold


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I just had the most wonderful day. I went with three other friends to go take lessons from the pro today and it was a blast. I learned so much! Halfway through training his wife even made lunch for everyone.

Scout ran three cold blinds today. I was ecstatic and nervous. She did very well. He had me run behind her after I sent her and stop when I sat her. That way when I recast her I was still fairly close to her in these early stages. I feel like a dork because he would tell me at times to take a large step when I would cast to drive momentum...and I umm...jumped. Lol. I need to work on me. Anyway, Scout handled really well. It was great having someone there to tell me what to do and when...

She ran one blind by itself and then the other two she ran back to back. They were fairly close together, but not unfairly so. When I ran the second one she naturally had some inclination to be drawn to the first. But, she handled through it fine. Homework is to start doing long blinds like that on my own. Wow!

Also we got to play with some of his labbies he his training. Give them water and put them up in the kennels for him. Fun fun.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Are you using the same field and the same blinds all the time for PBs, or do you establish a new one each time?


It varies. For the long PB I was setting up I was trying to reach 300-400 yards made it to 200 and was handling more than I liked. But, I am learning as I go and I learned a ton today. For most of my PBs they were the same field but lately when I am teaching a concept I just teach it for the one time occasion. 

At my first lesson with Pete we taught a PB then he added marks to it. He even did an over the arc mark with the PB--which was cool and she did it. Told me that my green dog was doing (learning) an advanced master concept. Cool! He likes to teach all these advanced stuff early and young so that it isn't a big deal because they did it from the start. 

Anyway, so I have done that now a few times. Established a pile just for the training session and mixed up marks with the PB to teach a concept without expecting her to run a cold PB. We are moving on to cold blinds now, although not yet with marks. PB with marks, cold blinds not yet.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stretchdrive: Filly was AWESOME!

GoldenSail, Sounds like a fun and educational training. I love hearing the upbeat tone in your post.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Heeheehee (she says with an evil laugh). Faelan is hesitant on his weaves again and my instructor mentioned he needs to run them at speed to really figure out his footwork. So I thought about it at work and stopped at the store on my way home. Country Crock Macaroni & Cheese got him moving!! 

With Towhee & Casey I worked heeling and fronts and recalls, and Faelan got to practice fronts with his dumbbell. Casey also had some signal work mixed in.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Heeheehee (she says with an evil laugh). Faelan is hesitant on his weaves again and my instructor mentioned he needs to run them at speed to really figure out his footwork. So I thought about it at work and stopped at the store on my way home. Country Crock Macaroni & Cheese got him moving!!
> 
> With Towhee & Casey I worked heeling and fronts and recalls, and Faelan got to practice fronts with his dumbbell. Casey also had some signal work mixed in.


Smart boy, that is some pretty good mac n cheese!!

You are one busy woman with them dogs!! Kudos to you!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Megora said:


> According to gmail, there is a package sitting on the front porch waiting for me. Methinks I'll be doing some "hold" training when I get home. :grins:
> 
> 
> ETA - The birthday boy wants to know if the new db makes him look fat.
> ...


Very cute pic!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I've never had it but between the 3 they went through half a crock with Faelan getting about twice as much - that was their supper since I don't even want to know how many calories it has LOL



Stretchdrive said:


> Smart boy, that is some pretty good mac n cheese!!
> 
> You are one busy woman with them dogs!! Kudos to you!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Fine looking dumbbell you have there!! Makes him look all grown up - but certainly not fat 



Megora said:


> According to gmail, there is a package sitting on the front porch waiting for me. Methinks I'll be doing some "hold" training when I get home. :grins:
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is showing this weekend!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins, here is a pic of part of my dumbbell collection - these are the dumbbells kept in the house for training and I grab the appropriate one(s) for showing. I also have dumbbells in my various obedience training bags, one of which is always in the Xterra so I don't ever need to worry about being hours from home & realizing I forgot my dumbbell .... so you don't think too badly of me, please know all 5 of my goldens have needed different sizes... the 'well used' dumbbell, 3rd from the right, is from my King back in the 80s, then used for the initial training of my other dogs. The two smallest on the right? One is chewed on the bells, but I like how it fits Towhee so I am keeping it for training, but I purchased a new one for possibly showing.

ETA: And the big one on the left - that's Faelan's. Next is Rowdy's, then Casey's, a spare and another option for Ms Towhee.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a nice collection, and I completely understand that is just part of it as well That is cool that you still have your first dumbell!! I should take a pic of all my dumbells!!

I bought that mac and cheese a few months ago out of the bargain bin at the grocery store. I was very impressed!! I am usually someone that like to make stuff from scratch, but I will buy it agian!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am going to training group today!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:

They didn't have it during the holidays and before that I couldn't lift the dogs into the car, or help them out (still don't let Tag jump down).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome crosses workshop  Take home lesson:
Trust your dog (Faelan) and stop babysitting him! He is fast and yes, you need to support him but no, you do not need to babysit him.

Interestingly, the instructor mentioned that if I want to be winning once he hits Excellent, I need to start working distance now  Good to know she believes he can win the Excellent classes LOL

Another take home, slow down myself - things are not happening as fast as I think they are and if I use distance, I can get where I need to be with plenty of time.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Had another runoff today, and won Novice B with a 197.5


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo! Congratulations


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I started working on sit-stays last night, I may enter Mira in an OB trial in Feb, so I better get training! I plan on doing another session today.

Today I fixed up the yard (**** gophers) and and let the dogs go swimming for awhile and they got baths. Now they are taking naps, but will get a training session before the sun goes down.

Tomorrow morning I am going to meet some people to work on obedience. Yay!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Stretchdrive said:


> Had another runoff today, and won Novice B with a 197.5


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We went group obedience training this morning. Scout did very nice attentive heel work. Also have her work on laying down and attention while everyone else was in the ring playing with their dog. I even gave her a nice long belly rub to teach her to be calm and relaxed around all the commotion and dogs.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOOOOHOOO! Congratulations!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is a little story.

So this morning when I got to the show, I had to make a couple trips out to the van to bring my stuff in. On my way out the one time, there was a woman walking in, and she took a bad step on an uneven piece of sidewalk, hurt her ankle and fell. Her arms were full of stuff, and it went flying. I went over to help pick up her stuff as a police officer, and her friend helped her back up. Her grocery bag with her lunch items in it ripped, so I grabbed her a bag out of my van for her to put her stuff in. She then sat on a chair for a while, before moving on.

Then..This afternoon after the show I loaded up my van, and went to leave, and guess what? I had left my dope light on, and had a dead battery:help!:. I sat there for a moment and thought ***!! I do not have onternet on my phone, and my Garmin doesn't run on a dead battery, so I needed to find help getting a number for a tow service to jumpstart my van. I had just admired Michelle's tablet, so I knew she had internet, and went to ask her to look one up for me. I shared my lovely dead battery with her, and a couple other people. Michelle was about to look one up, and another person said she could call AAA for me. Then Michelle had the brilliant idea of asking the police officers working at the show for help, before calling the tow service. I took her advice, and asked them. I ended up having 2 police officers(one of which was the one from the morning) push my van out of it's parking stall, and they had flagged down another person that was leaving, and asked if she would jumpstart my van. She said yes, and I went to thank her, and it was another obedience person. So anyway we got my van started, and I made it home. I just wanted to share that sometimes you may help someone else just a little bit, and you may get even more in return I am very thankful to all of these people!!

I also have to add, that this proves that obedience people really are nice


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a story! Sorry about having to go through that ordeal, but I am glad it all worked out!

A good reminder that there are wonderful dog show people and they always come out when someone need helps!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sooo... When I went to Home Depot this morning I got some of those blind wands that Jodie was talking about. I just did a session of front with Mira and I am so excited! It worked so well! I have only been doing straight on fronts because she wants to flip into heel otherwise. Well this was perfect because the light turned on and she finally understood that I wanted her to straighten up. Looking forward to practicing more! Thanks for the idea Jodie!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Sooo... When I went to Home Depot this morning I got some of those blind wands that Jodie was talking about. I just did a session of front with Mira and I am so excited! It worked so well! I have only been doing straight on fronts because she wants to flip into heel otherwise. Well this was perfect because the light turned on and she finally understood that I wanted her to straighten up. Looking forward to practicing more! Thanks for the idea Jodie!


Tag has an almost natural front. And, it's a front with ATTENTION! What a good boy. 

Today we went to training group and it was great to get the dogs out and we had a wonderful session.

Dooley worked on crazy heeling in a dog crowded environment. He did okay, but we need to do MUCH MORE of it. I did some recalls, and he was breaking and coming to me as soon as I turned around. Now what's up with that Doo? So we did some stays without calling him. Silly boy. 

Tag, I worked FF with him, he had a minor issue but we worked through it. Then we did some through the leg heeling and attention work with my hands, which both had food, slowing going over his head. That needs some work. He's got the hands, with food, raised at my side, but when they start to go over his head, he loses focus on me.

Breeze worked on heeling and coming into heel. Plus she did fronts and recalls.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Sooo... When I went to Home Depot this morning I got some of those blind wands that Jodie was talking about. I just did a session of front with Mira and I am so excited! It worked so well! I have only been doing straight on fronts because she wants to flip into heel otherwise. Well this was perfect because the light turned on and she finally understood that I wanted her to straighten up. Looking forward to practicing more! Thanks for the idea Jodie!


Blind wands? I think I missed that one. Explain more, and pics!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think they are talking about the little clear wands that are used for window blinds.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe they were not called blind wands, but that is what I got, they are perfect!

Here is Jodie's video

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...edience/108061-help-fronts-2.html#post1608144


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> I think they are talking about the little clear wands that are used for window blinds.


YES exactly!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> I think they are talking about the little clear wands that are used for window blinds.


Oh ok!! I know now! For some reason I was thinking dowels that were clear. Silly me! I am an anti mini blind person, so they didn't even come into my mind! LOL!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can buy the replacement wands and they are great for positioning exercises.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually I am using wood dowels in the video, but I have a couple of blind wands too! I think if Lowes sells it, I can find a use for it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Oh ok!! I know now! For some reason I was thinking dowels that were clear. Silly me! I am an anti mini blind person, so they didn't even come into my mind! LOL!


I really really really want to get the windows with the blinds between the panes. I just don't want to pay for them


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I really really really want to get the windows with the blinds between the panes. I just don't want to pay for them


Those are nice! I wonder if they get dust on them still?


----------

